# New Emoticon Idea



## Kalisiin (Oct 24, 2009)

Can we get an emoticon here for YAY-DINGOO?

We already have YAY-DS, YAY-PSP, and YAY GBA...


----------



## Reaper (Oct 24, 2009)

No.

It's not on the same level


----------



## anaxs (Oct 24, 2009)

not even close...well it is an ok system but not the caliber of nds or psp


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 24, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> It's not on the same level
> 
> ...



Shut up you fools, the Dingoo p0wns all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bastards.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 25, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Reaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You ROCK, Pingy!!  Thanks!
And these fools dunno what they are talking about, Dingoo rules supreme over all...I absolutely LOVE my Dingoo, I'd even sleep with mine!


----------



## CasperH (Oct 25, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Reaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first Dingoo fanboy on earth


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 27, 2009)

Pish....posh. The dingoo is lam-o. Obviously not as awesome as me...We need a frown with a dingoo emoticon. Now that's a good idea!


----------



## Spikey (Oct 27, 2009)

Excuse the quality as I only have paint on here and can't be bothered to go get photoshop or something and it screwed up the quality a bit.


----------



## iFish (Oct 27, 2009)

sorry to bug but isnt the dingo white? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but you know that mrth sight we have there should be a spiky one as well


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 27, 2009)

Spikey said:
			
		

> Excuse the quality as I only have paint on here and can't be bothered to go get photoshop or something and it screwed up the quality a bit.



Well, I think it's pretty okay.  And the Dingoo comes in either black or white...to answer the next post down from the one I am responding to.

And, if you know where to get accessories, you can get silicone cases to make Dingoo be lots of different colors.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Oct 27, 2009)

:yaydingoo: 
LIES! Just like the :nathancreep: smilie


----------



## worlok375 (Oct 27, 2009)

I thought you meant the :dong:


----------



## dice (Oct 27, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> sorry to bug but isnt the dingo white?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



White isn't the only colour that it comes in.


----------



## Reaper (Oct 28, 2009)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> I absolutely LOVE my Dingoo, I'd even sleep with mine!







o

k


----------



## Domination (Oct 28, 2009)

I think looking at the majority of our community.... A  is like more needed. How many wii users vs. dingo users.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 28, 2009)

..but, dingos ate my baby!


----------



## Raika (Oct 28, 2009)

What puzzles me is that we don't have a :facepalm: smiley yet... And a finger one.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 28, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> What puzzles me is that we don't have a :facepalm: smiley yet... And a finger one.


You mean...like these??


----------



## Raika (Oct 28, 2009)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like huh? Can't see em. The link leads me to a forbidden page.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 28, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I think looking at the majority of our community.... A  is like more needed. How many wii users vs. dingo users.









  Wii is not hand held =P 


[I did that very quick! STFU!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 24, 2009)

Can we get an emoticon here for YAY-DINGOO?

We already have YAY-DS, YAY-PSP, and YAY GBA...


----------



## Raika (Oct 28, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell, the smiley must be really strong if he can carry such a large wii with only one hand.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 28, 2009)

I thought it was fricken hilarious.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 28, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Kalisiin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try it now...I effed up...


----------



## Raika (Oct 28, 2009)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Niceeeeee, I love the second one, a great way to pwn noobs.

One I made.


----------



## Domination (Oct 28, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant like something from DS-Scene


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 28, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Kalisiin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.
You like the second one, huh?

You can use it if you want, I'll send you the coding, and you will pull it off my photobucket page.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 1, 2009)

Darn awesome emoticons! GBAtemp needs way more emoticons!


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 1, 2009)

How 'bout a :yaygbatemp:?


----------

